# Bumble and Bee - elderly rabbits - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bumble and Bee 
Approx DOB: October 2009

Some of you may recognise these two!
Bumble and Bee have boomeranged in and out of homes their whole lives. They were recently returned to rescue due to no fault of their own. 
They are now elderly bunnies, and their next home will be their 5th.
Luckily they don't seem distressed about the move at all - I think they are used to me by now!
Bumble isn't too bothered about humans, and prefers his wife, Bee over everything. Bee can be a bit grumpy at times, so we are looking for an understanding, forever home for these two.

They have been neutered and their vaccinations have now been brought back up to date. 
We ask for a minimum donation of £40 per rabbit to go towards the costs we have spent on them.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey
Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
*www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bumble and Bee are looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bumble and Bee are looking for a home


----------

